# Movie Quoting Game



## Marky Lazer (Mar 8, 2006)

An old favourite of mine... Player one whacks up a quote from a movie, player 2 guesses from which movie it is, player 1 confirms and then player 2 whacks up a new quote...

An example?
An example:

*You like pain? Try wearing a corset.*
Answer: Elizabeth Swan Turner (Keira Knightley) Pirates of the Caribbean: The Curse of the Black Pearl.

Here we go!

_*Sticking feathers up your butt does not make you a chicken.*_


----------



## Adasunshine (Mar 8, 2006)

Brad Pitt as Tyler Durden - Fight Club?

xx


----------



## Marky Lazer (Mar 8, 2006)

I thought I just start off with the best movie ever


----------



## Adasunshine (Mar 8, 2006)

Cool movie - my partner loves it and the book!

An easy one but just to get the thread moving along....

"One day the kids from the neighborhood carried my mother's groceries all the way home. You know why? It was outta respect."

xx


----------



## Marky Lazer (Mar 8, 2006)

Henry Hill (Ray Liotta) Good Fellas.


----------



## Adasunshine (Mar 8, 2006)

You got it!

xx


----------



## Marky Lazer (Mar 8, 2006)

_*We all know this deal is as certain as death and taxes. *_
_*- Death and taxes? *_
_*Yes. *_
*- Death and taxes? *
_*Yes.*_
_*- What an odd pairing.*_


----------



## Adasunshine (Mar 8, 2006)

I had to think about this one!!!!!

Is it Brad Pitt as Joe Black in Meet Joe Black??? Or the bloke he was talking too?..

xx


----------



## roddglenn (Mar 8, 2006)

Anybody who showed up was going to join Lim Lee in the Hell of Being Cut to Pieces.

Hell of what?

Chinese have a lot of Hells.


----------



## Caretaker66 (Mar 8, 2006)

_Kurt Russel & Donald Li in *Big Trouble in Little China!* _


----------



## roddglenn (Mar 9, 2006)

Well done!  I thought people might've struggled with that one!  Fantastic film - I'm a big John Carpenter fan.


----------



## kyektulu (Mar 9, 2006)

*Caretaker your turn to post a quote hun, I want to get one!*


----------



## roddglenn (Mar 9, 2006)

Here's a quick one while we wait - 

"What did you expect? 'Welcome sonny,' 'Make yourself at home,' 'Marry my daughter.' You've got to remember, that these are just simple farmers, these are people of the land, the common clay of the new west. You know . . . morons."


----------



## Marky Lazer (Mar 9, 2006)

We're supposed to wait and get the answer confirmed. So it's Adasunshine's turn.


----------



## Adasunshine (Mar 9, 2006)

Cheers Marky!!! 

You know how I know *you're* gay? 
How? 
I saw you make a spinach dip in a loaf of sour dough bread once. 

xx


----------



## Marky Lazer (Mar 9, 2006)

I refuse to admit I've seen that movie... it's for the taker...


----------



## Adasunshine (Mar 9, 2006)

Marky Lazer said:
			
		

> I refuse to admit I've seen that movie... it's for the taker...


 
LMAO! It's a good film - funny as hell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

xx


----------



## roddglenn (Mar 9, 2006)

Ah that film is hilarious!  The 40 year old virgin.


----------



## Adasunshine (Mar 9, 2006)

You're up roddglenn! 

xx


----------



## roddglenn (Mar 9, 2006)

Here's my premature one from before then...

"What did you expect? 'Welcome sonny,' 'Make yourself at home,' 'Marry my daughter.' You've got to remember, that these are just simple farmers, these are people of the land, the common clay of the new west. You know . . . morons."


----------



## McMurphy (Mar 9, 2006)

roddglenn said:
			
		

> Here's my premature one from before then...
> 
> "What did you expect? 'Welcome sonny,' 'Make yourself at home,' 'Marry my daughter.' You've got to remember, that these are just simple farmers, these are people of the land, the common clay of the new west. You know . . . morons."



Oh, a fellow Mel Brooks fan, huh?  

That is a quote from the very funny film, "Blazing Saddles."  Gene Wilder was great in that one.


----------



## McMurphy (Mar 9, 2006)

*Superman Rant*

Here is the next quote to guess which film it resides in:



			
				mystery film said:
			
		

> An essential characteristic of the superhero mythology is, there's the superhero, and there's the alter ego. Batman is actually Bruce Wayne, Spider-Man is actually Peter Parker. When he wakes up in the morning, he's Peter Parker. He has to put on a costume to become Spider-Man. And it is in that characteristic that Superman stands alone. Superman did not become Superman, Superman was born Superman. When Superman wakes up in the morning, he's Superman. His alter ego is Clark Kent. His outfit with the big red "S", that's the blanket he was wrapped in as a baby when the Kents found him. Those are his clothes. What Kent wears, the glasses, the business suit, that's the costume. That's the costume Superman wears to blend in with us. Clark Kent is how Superman views us. And what are the characteristics of Clark Kent? He's weak, he's unsure of himself... he's a coward. Clark Kent is Superman's critique on the whole human race.


----------



## Green (Mar 9, 2006)

I have seen this, but I can't remember where. I'm gonna go with a Kevin Smith film...

I'll go with Jason Lee's character in Mall Rats.


----------



## roddglenn (Mar 10, 2006)

No, I think that one is actually Unbreakable - Samuel L Jackson's character...I think!


----------



## weaveworld (Mar 10, 2006)

*I am going to go with Jason Lee again but in 'Chasing Amy'.*


----------



## roddglenn (Mar 10, 2006)

Ahhhh you know what, I think it's Bill talking in Kill Bill Vol2!


----------



## weaveworld (Mar 10, 2006)

*OMG!  I think it is, well done, I totally forgot about that scene.

Good for you!*


----------



## roddglenn (Mar 10, 2006)

Here's one for ya...

"Okay, let me see if I got this straight. In order to be grounded I've got to be crazy, and I must be crazy to keep flying missions. But, if I ask to be grounded that means I'm not crazy anymore, and I have to keep flying."


----------



## Marky Lazer (Mar 10, 2006)

Yossarian (Alan Arkin) Catch-22


----------



## GrownUp (Mar 10, 2006)

I reckon this one is a little tough:

"It has taken 60 million years to develop the carnivorous biped you see before you,"

so I've attached another by the same character, in the same film:

"When people believed the earth was flat, the idea of a round world scared them silly. Then they found out how the round world works."

So now it's easy-peasy.


----------



## GrownUp (Mar 10, 2006)

Oh, wait, I've misunderstood. Marky Lazer is supposed post a quote now?


----------



## Adasunshine (Mar 10, 2006)

Actually GrownUp, we're supposed to wait for McMurphy to get back and confirm who was right in guessing his quote....

xx


----------



## McMurphy (Mar 10, 2006)

roddglenn said:
			
		

> Ahhhh you know what, I think it's Bill talking in Kill Bill Vol2!



Bingo!

Your turn.


----------



## Caretaker66 (Mar 10, 2006)

Try This:

"You may have killed me, Cousin, but my will is done regardless."


----------



## weaveworld (Mar 10, 2006)

*Is it Underworld? 

Weave
*


----------



## Caretaker66 (Mar 11, 2006)

_Right on, Weave._


----------



## Adasunshine (Mar 11, 2006)

We're still waiting for roddglenn to post his quote...

xx


----------



## weaveworld (Mar 11, 2006)

*Maybe I'm wrong but is not me - who posts a quote now?  

Like I said - I could be wrong*


----------



## Adasunshine (Mar 11, 2006)

weaveworld said:
			
		

> *Maybe I'm wrong but is not me - who posts a quote now? *
> 
> *Like I said - I could be wrong*


 
roddglenn's up to post a quote now...

xx


----------



## weaveworld (Mar 11, 2006)

*awwww, thanks for clearing that up Ada.*

xx


----------



## roddglenn (Mar 13, 2006)

Sorry, had a busy old weekend!

"I'd rather be remembered for my own small contributions to science, than because of my accidental relationship to a famous . . . coo-coo."


----------



## weaveworld (Mar 13, 2006)

*No problems - thanks for getting my brain going!  

Is is Young Frankenstein?*


----------



## Marky Lazer (Mar 13, 2006)

Is that from Young Frankenstein?

Edit: two people with the same thought... got to be right!!


----------



## weaveworld (Mar 13, 2006)

Marky Lazer said:
			
		

> Is that from Young Frankenstein?
> 
> Edit: two people with the same thought... got to be right!!



*Great minds think alike*


----------



## roddglenn (Mar 13, 2006)

Blimey lol - I thought that would take a bit longer!  Yep!


----------



## weaveworld (Mar 13, 2006)

*We are smarter than the average bear!*


----------



## Marky Lazer (Mar 13, 2006)

That's from Yogi Bear, so I guess it's my turn


----------



## roddglenn (Mar 13, 2006)

lol


----------



## Culhwch (Mar 13, 2006)

Someone quote something!


----------



## Marky Lazer (Mar 13, 2006)

It's Weave's turn.


----------



## weaveworld (Mar 13, 2006)

*Ok then try this....

'There's ain't nothin' in this world more useless than a gunfighter who can't shoot people!'
*


----------



## Marky Lazer (Mar 13, 2006)

Caroline Crabb (Carole Androsky) in Little Big Men.


----------



## Culhwch (Mar 13, 2006)

Unforgiven, possibly? Morgan Freeman's character? Though I admit I am doubtful....

EDIT: And it would appear I was doubtful for good reason.


----------



## weaveworld (Mar 13, 2006)

*Mark is correct!  - you are a winner!  *


----------



## Marky Lazer (Mar 13, 2006)

I know 

*Oh sir, why do you want a picture of me? There are so many other lovely young ladies here.*
*- I want your picture... to keep away devils.*


----------



## weaveworld (Mar 13, 2006)

*Dragon, the odds *


----------



## Marky Lazer (Mar 13, 2006)

Dang! I thought that was a pretty tough one. I have to find better ones to fool that bear!


----------



## weaveworld (Mar 13, 2006)

Marky Lazer said:
			
		

> Dang! I thought that was a pretty tough one. I have to find better ones to fool that bear!



*It was a tough one but I'm tougher*


----------



## Marky Lazer (Mar 13, 2006)

Well, your go then...


----------



## weaveworld (Mar 13, 2006)

*Here goes, may the best person win....

'It was only the wind, my dear.'*


----------



## Marky Lazer (Mar 13, 2006)

Gone with the Wind.

The best person did win!


----------



## weaveworld (Mar 13, 2006)

Nope, not Gone with the Wind


----------



## Marky Lazer (Mar 13, 2006)

Damn! Then the best man didn't win!


----------



## weaveworld (Mar 13, 2006)

Marky Lazer said:
			
		

> Damn! Then the best man didn't win!



I am sure you win in more ways than one


----------



## Caretaker66 (Mar 14, 2006)

How about this one:

_-"What's with the bottlecap?"_
_-"Oh. This is a valuable archaeological find."_


----------



## weaveworld (Mar 14, 2006)

*Alien Vs Predator

Still waiting for an answer for this:

** 'It was only the wind, my dear.'* 
*Weave*
*

*


----------



## Marky Lazer (Mar 14, 2006)

Yeah, yeah! I know it's from The Innocents!! It was Miles (Martin Stephens) saying it! Now stop pestering me


----------



## Marky Lazer (Mar 16, 2006)

I guess it's my turn, eh?

*Anyone who spends a significant amount of time with me finds me disagreeable.*


----------



## weaveworld (Mar 16, 2006)

*Se7en*


----------



## Marky Lazer (Mar 16, 2006)

Very good.


----------



## weaveworld (Mar 16, 2006)

Marky Lazer said:
			
		

> Very good.



Thanks


----------



## Marky Lazer (Mar 16, 2006)

Meaning, whack a new one online!


----------



## weaveworld (Mar 16, 2006)

Marky Lazer said:
			
		

> Meaning, whack a new one online!



*I guessed that Mark but I am trying to think of one*


----------



## weaveworld (Mar 16, 2006)

*Right here goes...

"You who swallowed a falling star, o' heartless man, your heart shall soon be mine." That can't be good for the table.*


----------



## Marky Lazer (Mar 16, 2006)

I don't know! Maybe you could give a hint... maybe post a screenshot of it somewhere or something


----------



## weaveworld (Mar 16, 2006)

Marky Lazer said:
			
		

> I don't know! Maybe you could give a hint... maybe post a screenshot of it somewhere or something



A clue - my avatar


----------



## Marky Lazer (Mar 16, 2006)

I know, that's why I said it. It is of course from Howl's Moving Castle.


----------



## weaveworld (Mar 16, 2006)

You are too good

Your turn


----------



## Marky Lazer (Mar 16, 2006)

No, I'm not too good... I just watch too many movies 

_*People die in fairy tales all the time.*_


----------



## weaveworld (Mar 16, 2006)

Is it Cinderella Man?


----------



## Marky Lazer (Mar 16, 2006)

It is indeed. I'm under the impression you watch too often a movie as well 

Your go!


----------



## weaveworld (Mar 16, 2006)

Marky Lazer said:
			
		

> It is indeed. I'm under the impression you watch too often a movie as well
> 
> Your go!



*Far too many movies..

Let's try this one

"You're a weak vessel". *


----------



## Marky Lazer (Mar 16, 2006)

Tough one... I'm not 100% sure, but pretty sure... Is it The Prequel to the Exorcist?

Edit: Domion: The Prequel of the Exorcist, of course.


----------



## weaveworld (Mar 16, 2006)

Wow, you are good.

You turn


----------



## Marky Lazer (Mar 16, 2006)

_*I wanna speak to your supervisor...*_
*- I am my supervisor!*


----------



## roddglenn (Mar 16, 2006)

Is that Matt Dillon in Crash?


----------



## weaveworld (Mar 16, 2006)

I am going to say Crash as well


----------



## Marky Lazer (Mar 16, 2006)

Correct, Roddglenn, your go.


----------



## Caretaker66 (Mar 18, 2006)

_Guess I'll chip in:_

*-"Do we have anything resembling a plan?"*
*-"Mm-hm. Ride till we find them...and kill them all."*


----------



## Culhwch (Mar 18, 2006)

_The 13th Warrior_?


----------



## Marky Lazer (Mar 23, 2006)

That is correct, your go Culwch.


----------



## Culhwch (Mar 23, 2006)

Ah, finally... We'll try one I just watched on the weekend.

'Adam was God's first draft. He got it right with Eve.'


----------



## Marky Lazer (Mar 23, 2006)

That was said by Pete Postlethwaite who played _Lorbeer_ in The constant garndener.


----------



## Culhwch (Mar 23, 2006)

I thought his name was Brandt, but there you go.... Your turn, Marky.


----------



## Marky Lazer (Mar 23, 2006)

*Sure he's dead... That doesn't stop the ******* from being absolutely right.*


----------



## polymath (Mar 23, 2006)

Sin City...has to be...


----------



## Marky Lazer (Mar 23, 2006)

You're not wrong there.


----------



## polymath (Mar 23, 2006)

"What? Are you crazy? The fall will probably kill you!"

(I'm going to lunch now)


----------



## Marky Lazer (Mar 23, 2006)

An Oldie, eh? It's Butch Casidy and the Sundance Kid.


----------



## polymath (Mar 23, 2006)

Indeed yes.


----------



## Marky Lazer (Mar 24, 2006)

*Thank you for loving me. *


----------



## Marky Lazer (Mar 27, 2006)

No one?


----------



## roddglenn (Mar 27, 2006)

You've got me stumped on that one, Marky.


----------



## weaveworld (Mar 27, 2006)

dead man's walking


----------



## Marky Lazer (Mar 27, 2006)

Now, you're saying it... that is correct, though I was looking for Meet Joe Black . Your go anyway, Weave!


----------



## weaveworld (Mar 27, 2006)

*'If they're mortal, they must have mortal weaknesses. They'll be stopped, somehow'.*


----------



## Marky Lazer (Mar 27, 2006)

That *has* to be War of the Worlds!


----------



## GrownUp (Mar 27, 2006)

The proper one, the old one. Not the new one, which is silly.


----------



## Marky Lazer (Mar 27, 2006)

I haven't seen the new one


----------



## weaveworld (Mar 27, 2006)

*You are correct Marky Boy!

Its the 1953 version

You turned and well done*


----------



## Marky Lazer (Mar 27, 2006)

Are you saying I can't shoot?
- I'm not saying you can't shoot, I _know_ you can't shoot. I'm just saying you'd probably do him more damage if you fed the gun to him.


----------



## GrownUp (Apr 5, 2006)

I give up. What's the answer?


----------



## dwndrgn (Apr 5, 2006)

That sounds really familiar but I can't quite place it.  I want to say that it was said by either Harrison Ford, Bruce Willis or Squint Eastwood.  Hmm.  No.  Shoot.  This is going to bother me.  Any clues?


----------



## Marky Lazer (Apr 5, 2006)

The hint will be Jason Stratham...


----------



## Culhwch (Apr 5, 2006)

The Transporter maybe? Not seen it, but then the only film with Mr Statham I have seen is The Italian Job, and it's certainly not that....


----------



## Marky Lazer (Apr 5, 2006)

No, that's not it. Think Guy Ritchie, and not Snatch or Revolver...

I'm not too good with hints I guess


----------



## Culhwch (Apr 5, 2006)

Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels...?


----------



## Marky Lazer (Apr 5, 2006)

Correct! And hardly with any help


----------



## Culhwch (Apr 5, 2006)

Right then... Try an easy one.

'Oh yes! A bolt of lightening into a huge copper conductor. I thought you people lived at a school?'


----------



## Marky Lazer (Apr 5, 2006)

If this is _X-men_, I'm going to say something else


----------



## Culhwch (Apr 5, 2006)

It is X-men. Your go. Again.


----------



## Marky Lazer (Apr 5, 2006)

Damn! I should have said something else 

*I'm telling you this for your own good, that's the worst f#ckin' sweater I've ever seen, that's a Cosby sweater. Did Laura let you leave the house like that?*


----------



## YOSSARIAN (Apr 5, 2006)

High Fidelity-Jack Black


----------



## Marky Lazer (Apr 5, 2006)

Indeed. Great book, great movie, your go.


----------



## YOSSARIAN (Apr 5, 2006)

"I hate Illinois Nazis."


----------



## weaveworld (Apr 5, 2006)

Is it The Blue Brothers?


----------



## Marky Lazer (Apr 5, 2006)

Damn, you beat me! Go offline


----------



## YOSSARIAN (Apr 5, 2006)

weaveworld said:
			
		

> Is it The Blue Brothers?


 
Of course! Your turn...


----------



## weaveworld (Apr 5, 2006)

*Here goes..

'You forgot to put the toaster on the ledge'.  


*


----------



## Marky Lazer (Apr 5, 2006)

Butterfyl effect.

I rather liked this movie, even though I didn't expect anything from it.


----------



## weaveworld (Apr 5, 2006)

*Damm - you bet me.

You're go Marky Boy!

*


----------



## Marky Lazer (Apr 5, 2006)

*A husband who only eats soft-boiled eggs is never going to satisfy me.*


----------



## weaveworld (Apr 5, 2006)

Is that from 'tales from the unexpected'?


----------



## Marky Lazer (Apr 5, 2006)

No, it's not.
















Ok, ok, it is...


----------



## weaveworld (Apr 5, 2006)

*You wee....

Right try this bad boy of a quote!

'What the hell happened out there?' *


----------



## Marky Lazer (Apr 5, 2006)

This probably could be a few films... I think it is said in The Fog at least.


----------



## weaveworld (Apr 5, 2006)

What the...

Yeah its the Fog (but which one?)


----------



## Marky Lazer (Apr 5, 2006)

John Carpenter's.


----------



## weaveworld (Apr 5, 2006)

Cool,

You're up


----------



## Marky Lazer (Apr 5, 2006)

*I called to see if you were home, I have to kill you tonight.*


----------



## weaveworld (Apr 5, 2006)

*Good One

Relentless *


----------



## Marky Lazer (Apr 5, 2006)

I think we don't need to wait for confirmation, do we?


----------



## GrownUp (Apr 14, 2006)

No one has been posting quotes! The line has been broken! The story could end here, right now, if I don't resuscitate!

So I'm stepping in, damning the rules, with: 

'I collect spores, moulds and fungus'.


----------



## steve12553 (Apr 14, 2006)

Harold Ramis in _Ghostbusters. _(Excellent line, by the way. Subtle but very humorous).


----------



## Marky Lazer (Apr 14, 2006)

Ghostbusters, ain't it?


----------



## GrownUp (Apr 14, 2006)

Right Steve. That was prompt.


----------



## weaveworld (Apr 14, 2006)

That is SO weird, I am watching 'Ghostbusters' on e4


----------



## GrownUp (Apr 14, 2006)

Me too , that's where I got it from.

Worth staying in on a Friday night for!


----------



## Marky Lazer (Apr 14, 2006)

*There's a little... chill in the air... isn't there? *


----------



## GrownUp (Apr 14, 2006)

This is sort of cheating. I haven't seen the movie, but there was a clip in an awards show from 'Kinky Boots' and that line sounds like it.


----------



## Marky Lazer (Apr 14, 2006)

That's correct.


----------



## GrownUp (Apr 14, 2006)

Thanks. But I feel like a sneak. Shall I ask another or will you?


----------



## Marky Lazer (Apr 14, 2006)

Go ahead.


----------



## GrownUp (Apr 14, 2006)

'Get my pies out of the oven!'


----------



## Marky Lazer (Apr 14, 2006)

Is this maybe Under Siege?


----------



## GrownUp (Apr 15, 2006)

Yes indeed.


----------



## Marky Lazer (Apr 15, 2006)

_*There's too many if's in that sentence.*_
_*- There's only one actually.*_


----------



## weaveworld (Apr 15, 2006)

Is it 'Walk The Line'?


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Apr 15, 2006)

Marky Lazer said:
			
		

> _*There's too many if's in that sentence.*_
> _*- There's only one actually.*_


 
Actually, it's from *Serenity *if I remember rightly - said by Adam Baldwin (Jayne) to Nathan Fillion (Malcolm Reynolds) concerning his latest hair-brained scheme


----------



## weaveworld (Apr 15, 2006)

*Hey good one Sorrow!*


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Apr 15, 2006)

Well, waiting for Marky to confirm (it's the kinda statement that could be in several movies!  )


----------



## weaveworld (Apr 15, 2006)

*I know, its a toughie but hey you got it (well one of them), we really to find one that will stop Marky Boy in his tracks!

He is such a movie buff*


----------



## Marky Lazer (Apr 15, 2006)

Hmmm... I can't remember that being said in Serenity, actually. I was quoting it from Walk the Line, but if it's in Serenity as well, then it's your go


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Apr 15, 2006)

Nope, if it was Walk the Line you were thinking of, then Weave was correct - plus she answered first anyway!
Go ahead Weave


----------



## Marky Lazer (Apr 15, 2006)

Oops! I missed Weave's answer... Your go, Weave!


----------



## weaveworld (Apr 16, 2006)

*Ok, here goes everyone - Good Luck!*

*'What are you doing here? Was it Scouts tonight?'  

xx
*


----------



## Marky Lazer (Apr 17, 2006)

Shooting Fish, Kate Beckinsale had that line.


----------



## weaveworld (Apr 17, 2006)

*Correct Mark, you're turn*


----------



## Marky Lazer (Apr 18, 2006)

Then now an easy one, but I laughed out loud in the cinema with this one.

*Voilà! In view, a humble vaudevillian veteran, cast vicariously as both victim and villain by the vicissitudes of Fate. This visage, no mere veneer of vanity, is it vestige of the vox populi, now vacant, vanished. However, this valorous visitation of a by-gone vexation, stands vivified, and has vowed to vanquish these venal and virulent vermin vanguarding vice and vouchsafing the violently vicious and voracious violation of volition. The only verdict is vengeance; a vendetta, held as a votive, not in vain, for the value and veracity of such shall one day vindicate the vigilant and the virtuous. Verily, this vichyssoise of verbiage veers most verbose so let me simply add that it's my very good honor to meet you.*


----------



## weaveworld (Apr 18, 2006)

*That sounds very like....

V For Vendetta?

*


----------



## Marky Lazer (Apr 18, 2006)

That is indeed correct, and I know, way too easy, but you got to love that quote. You're up!


----------



## weaveworld (Apr 18, 2006)

*Its a great quote! 

Here goes....

'In the movies, when people wake up together in the morning, they immediately start kissing, nuzzling and going at it, but what they never do is get up first, take a leak and brush their goddamn teeth, which I don't think I'm alone in feeling is pretty much necessary when you wake up'. *


----------



## Marky Lazer (Apr 18, 2006)

What a horrible movie that was, _Dreamcatcher_, right?


----------



## weaveworld (Apr 18, 2006)

*Yeah, pretty gross, who needs that manner of 'toilet habits'.

You are correct.

You're up bucko!

*


----------



## Marky Lazer (Apr 18, 2006)

I know you know this, because you gave me the idea... But I love this movie!

*When my brothers and I played cowboys and Indians, I was always the Chinese railroad worker. *


----------



## weaveworld (Apr 18, 2006)

*Hee - hee - hee

Death to Smoochy!
*


----------



## Marky Lazer (Apr 18, 2006)

:d


----------



## weaveworld (Apr 18, 2006)

Marky Lazer said:
			
		

> :d



am I right bucko?


----------



## Marky Lazer (Apr 18, 2006)

That was supposed to be a big grinning face to show I like that movie, and appearently, you as well, so... um... yes.


----------



## weaveworld (Apr 18, 2006)

*Couldn't make it out, I can hardly see in the morn (apologies to all).   Yeah I like the movie too, its great! 

Here goes nothing....

'Oh, do you like it? I'm not partial to desserts myself, but this is excellent'.

I LOVE this movie!


*


----------



## Marky Lazer (Apr 18, 2006)

The young frankenstein. Must be...


----------



## weaveworld (Apr 18, 2006)

*best movie ever!

on you go....
*


----------



## Marky Lazer (Apr 18, 2006)

*First you were all like "whoa", and we were like "whoa", and you were like "whoa..." *


----------



## weaveworld (Apr 18, 2006)

Whoa....

Is it 'Finding Nemo'?


----------



## Marky Lazer (Apr 18, 2006)

Yeah, dude.


----------



## weaveworld (Apr 18, 2006)

*Here goes...

'I was going for a snake-slash-ninja approach, with a little hissing'.*


----------



## Marky Lazer (Apr 18, 2006)

Another animation, eh? Monsters Inc.


----------



## weaveworld (Apr 18, 2006)

yip 

go on then


----------



## Marky Lazer (Apr 18, 2006)

Stole this idea from the 'Girls' thread  

_*Angel, ha! She's a female! And all females is poison! They're full of wicked wiles!*_


----------



## weaveworld (Apr 18, 2006)

*Snow White and The Seven Dwarfs!

Good old grumpy!*


----------



## Marky Lazer (Apr 18, 2006)

Very good


----------



## alex22 (Apr 18, 2006)

Can I go? Ok I will anyway.

"The Lord tells me he can get me out of this mess, but He's pretty sure you're f****d!"


----------



## Marky Lazer (Apr 18, 2006)

Braveheart.


----------



## Paige Turner (Apr 18, 2006)

alex22 said:
			
		

> Can I go? Ok I will anyway.
> 
> "The Lord tells me he can get me out of this mess, but He's pretty sure you're f****d!"



Driving Miss Daisy?


----------



## alex22 (Apr 18, 2006)

S**t, I just sent Marky Lazer a PM telling him to try and solve my movie quote but he was two steps ahead of me....Damnit! Well done Buddy


----------



## Marky Lazer (Apr 18, 2006)

*You're a doodle, Mama. *


----------



## cornelius (Apr 18, 2006)

now THAT one I believe is from Driving Miss daisy


----------



## Marky Lazer (Apr 19, 2006)

Yes it is


----------



## alex22 (Apr 22, 2006)

" Thats alright then, Steven is my name! "


----------



## alex22 (Apr 22, 2006)

I'll give you a clue. ".....twice as long as a man",.. "some men are longer than others!".


----------



## weaveworld (Apr 22, 2006)

alex22 said:
			
		

> " Thats alright then, Steven is my name! "



*Braveheart?*


----------



## weaveworld (Apr 22, 2006)

alex22 said:
			
		

> I'll give you a clue. ".....twice as long as a man",.. "some men are longer than others!".



*The Big Country?*


----------



## BookStop (Apr 22, 2006)

Oh - I think I remeber that from _Braveheart_


----------



## alex22 (Apr 22, 2006)

It is Braveheart>


----------



## weaveworld (Apr 22, 2006)

*Here goes.....

'It's the winner of the look alike contest'. *


----------



## GrownUp (Apr 23, 2006)

The Sixth Day?


----------



## Marky Lazer (Apr 23, 2006)

No, Pitch Black.


----------



## weaveworld (Apr 23, 2006)

Correct Mark

You are up


----------



## Marky Lazer (Apr 23, 2006)

*I know everything that's happening in my hotels. 
- Should I put the towels back? *


----------



## weaveworld (Apr 23, 2006)

Ocean's Eleven?


----------



## Marky Lazer (Apr 23, 2006)

Ocean's Eleven.


----------



## weaveworld (Apr 23, 2006)

'You have a choice; you can tell me where Earl Denton is, or you can tell it to the worms'.


----------



## Marky Lazer (Apr 23, 2006)

Things to do in Denver when dead.


----------



## weaveworld (Apr 23, 2006)

You're too quick

On you go....


----------



## Marky Lazer (Apr 23, 2006)

*What do we do now?*
*- Running would be good. *


----------



## McMurphy (Feb 13, 2008)

Ah, a quote from a script I would rather forgot:  The 1998 version Godzilla.


----------



## McMurphy (Feb 13, 2008)

_"Ya look like Gelfling..._
_SMELL like Gelfling... _
_maybe y'ARE Gelfling!"_


----------



## Quokka (Feb 13, 2008)

If we're talking Gelfings it must be _The Dark Crystal_


----------



## Quokka (Feb 13, 2008)

Sure that's right so:

Rise up in the cafeteria and stab them with your plastic forks!


----------



## Pyan (Feb 13, 2008)

That's Christian Slater, as *Mark* in *Pump Up The Volume*...


----------



## Quokka (Feb 13, 2008)

That's it, one of my favourite teen angst movies.


----------



## Pyan (Feb 13, 2008)

Hokay....

*My evil self is at that door, and I have no power to stop it.*


----------



## Quokka (Feb 18, 2008)

Forbidden Planet?


----------



## MG1962 (Feb 18, 2008)

Quokka said:


> Forbidden Planet?


 
What he said


----------



## Quokka (Feb 18, 2008)

I can't believe I must have read that post a dozen times before today without it clicking what it was from .

How about this one:

"Oh, I see, then it was murder. Will you marry me? Did he leave you any money? Answer the second question first."


----------



## clovis-man (Feb 18, 2008)

Quokka said:


> "Oh, I see, then it was murder. Will you marry me? Did he leave you any money? Answer the second question first."


 
Grouch Marx as Firefly in *Duck Soup*.

Jim


----------



## Quokka (Feb 18, 2008)

yep ....


----------



## clovis-man (Feb 18, 2008)

This one should be easy:

"Infidel Defilers. They shall all drown in lakes of blood."

Jim


----------



## MG1962 (Feb 19, 2008)

Conan The Barbarian?


----------



## clovis-man (Feb 19, 2008)

MG1962 said:


> Conan The Barbarian?


 
You got it. James Earl Jones as the evil "blood lake" recreational activities director.

Jim


----------

